# e-bikes are bicycles.. let's stop all the hate



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

minions in 3..2..1..


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Need me some BIG bucket O popcorn for this one. Next you'll tell me Fat bikes are fun in the dirt and everyone loves my Patriots?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Shooting fish with a rifle is fishing.. let's stop all the hate (post that on a fly fishing site and see how it goes)

You are trolling.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Shot many gars out of the river with a .22...riding many single tracks on my emtb...haven't had issues doing either...lotsa fun thats about it...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

LTZ470 said:


> Shot many gars out of the river with a .22...riding many single tracks on my emtb...haven't had issues doing either...lotsa fun thats about it...


Why am I not surprised that you get a kick out of shooting gars with a .22?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

(*sigh*) stupid words......



> bi·cy·cle
> ˈbīsək(ə)l/
> noun
> 1.
> ...





> Bicycle - Wikipedia
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle
> A bicycle, also called a cycle or bike, is a human-powered, pedal-driven, single-track vehicle, ..... Track riders are still able to slow down because all track bicycles are fixed-gear, meaning that there is no freewheel. Without a freewheel, coasting ...


Yes, let's do stop with all the hate. It's unhealthy.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What hate? 
I've read through and participated in many of these threads now and don't recall any hate. The lions share of the content are people patiently explaining the painfully obvious to a niche user group over and over.

An ebike is NOT a bicycle by it's very definition. There is nothing more to say.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Wrong. This is a troll thread.

Please read the forum rules and the accepted definitions section.


----------

